# Copyright



## Thomas24 (28. November 2006)

Guten Morgen

Ich wollte mal fragen wie man bei Photoshop Element 4.0 das Copyright zeichen erstellt?
Ich habe Alt 0169 versucht,(c),Altgr+q nicht funkt.

Ich bitte um Hilfe

Mfg Thomas


----------



## Dr Dau (28. November 2006)

Hallo!

Und wie sieht es mit Copy&Paste aus (z.b. über die Zeichentabelle)?
Bedenke aber auch dass das Copyright-Zeichen nicht unbedingt in jedem Zeichsatz vorhanden ist.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## digital art (28. November 2006)

oder selbst erstellen


----------



## helaukoenig (28. November 2006)

Bedenke, das man das (c) oft gar nicht braucht, da die eigenen geistigen Leistungen sowieso per Gesetz und dank europäischer Abkommen in Deutschland und Europa geschützt sind.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. November 2006)

digital art hat gesagt.:


> oder selbst erstellen


Ist auch eine Möglichkeit..... und garnicht mal soooo schwierig. 
Ich habe es mal mit den Image-Funktionen von PHP gemacht..... da sieht die Sache schon wieder etwas anders aus..... geht aber auch. 



helaukoenig hat gesagt.:


> Bedenke, das man das (c) oft gar nicht braucht, da die eigenen geistigen Leistungen sowieso per Gesetz und dank europäischer Abkommen in Deutschland und Europa geschützt sind.


Soweit richtig, aber was ist mit anderen Staaten bzw. nicht EU-Ländern?
Schliesslich ist das Internet (wenn es denn um Grafiken für Webseiten geht) nicht allein auf die EU beschränkt. 
Aber wie heisst es so schön? Lieber ein bischen zu viel als zu wenig.
Schaden tut ein Copyright jedenfalls nicht..... ganz im gegenteil.


----------



## Thomas24 (28. November 2006)

re

Wenn mir wer genau erklären könnte wo,wie ich das mache.
Also wenn ich ein neues Dokument erstelle. 
Also Datei,Neu,Leere Datei. 
Und wähle dann Arial aus,muss doch dort irgentwo das zeichen dabei sein.
Ich mache das ganze von einen Notebook.
Egal was ich drücke wie schon oben geschrieben.

Ist sicher watschen einfach nur wenn man es nicht weis.

Mfg Thomas


----------

